# Not remembering read threads



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm having a problem with the forum remembering my read threads across different sessions. IF I leave for awhile and come back later, I'm still logged in, but all of the current threads are showing unread messages. All of these are ones I've read and mostly do not have any new messages. If I stay on the page, no matter how long, the reads are shown correctly. Using Firefox 1.5rc3. Don't seem to be having this problem in other forums I visit, like TCF.

Thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Jerry, Welcome to DBSTalk.

I have seen this issue myself. We are in the process of upgrading our vBulletin software, hopefully the new version will fix this issue. I will make sure we test for this on our beta site.

Thanks and best regards,
Jason Nipp


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

I am experiencing the same thing. Also using Firefox. Just FYI.

Lacy


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Same here - reluctantly using IE 6.0 set to accept cookies from dbstalk.com. Usually happens when restarting IE, but sometimes during the same session, even on new threads I've started myself.

Very frustrating.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is happening again. :icon_dumm 

Threads in which I have just posted or read are still bolded as if there has been a new post. 

IE 6


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Here's what I do - at the bottom of each page listing is a "mark forums read" button. Click on it and your problem should go away.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nick said:


> This is happening again. :icon_dumm
> 
> Threads in which I have just posted or read are still bolded as if there has been a new post.
> 
> IE 6


Ditto. I seem to be stuck at sometime yesterday morning. Very frustrating.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The attached is a screen shot from five minutes ago and bears no resemblance to reality.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

A reboot solved it, but I would still be curious what causes that to happen.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Try not using the "Back" button while navigating the site. When you use the back button, the cookies will not properly mark which threads have been read.


----------

